# Looking for gluten free recipies



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

My wife can't have gluten and we've been slowly experimenting with different gluten free recipes. She has found a brownie recipe, and even a tortilla recipe that she likes. She made a pizza crust tonight, but plans to make the actual pizza later, so we'll see how that one turns out. Who else has to deal with someone in the family that can't have gluten? We're trying to find recipes that don't require "pre-made" items so we can put away the individual ingredients and hopefully get longer shell life. Post the recipes that you have made and like. Here are links to the few that she has used.

The Comfort of Cooking » Zucchini Pizza Bites I actually liked these quite a bit my self

Flourless Double Chocolate Peanut Butter Mini Blender Muffins - Averie Cooks -She liked these and so did the kids, but I wasn't convinced.

Soft Gluten Free Wraps | Gluten-Free on a Shoestring She likes these, but I haven't tried them.

I couldn't find the link to the crust so I can't credit where it came from, but here's what she has written down.

Carbless Gluten Free Pizza Crust

7cups mozerella
7eggs
1tsp oregano
1tsp basil

Mix and spread on ungreased cookie sheet
Bake @ 450 for 15min

Add toppings and bake 10 min more

She only used 4 cups mozerella and put 3 cups Parmesan cheese in as a replacement.
She tried some of the crust and liked it, but once again we haven't tried it as a pizza yet.

So...show us what you've got!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm on my 16th day Gluten free and feel oh so much better! Diet is very limited but learning new recipe's almost everyday!


Lasagna

Ingredients•1 1/2 lb Ground Beef
•3/4 Cup Onion (chopped)
•1 1/2 Jars Spaghetti Sauce
•1 1/2 Cups Cottage Cheese
•1 1/2 Cups Ricotta Cheese
•1/2 Cup Parmesan Cheese
•1 Tbsp Dried Parsley Flakes
•1 tsp Oregano
•1 package Lasagna Noodles (Gluten Free)
•4 Cups Mozarella Cheese (shredded)
•1/2 Cup Parmesan Cheese

Directions1.Cook ground beef with onion until browned. Drain grease. Add spaghetti sauce. Mix cottage cheese, ricotta cheese, 1/2 C parmesan cheese, parsley flakes, and oregano. Cook lasagna noodles to package specifications. In ungreased 9 X 13 pan, layer noodles, meat sauce, mozarella cheese, and cottage cheese mix three times. Sprinkle 1/2 C parmesan cheese over top. Bake uncovered 45 minutes at 350F


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l...rt-blog/gluten-free-whole-grains/bgp-20056134

Here is an article on 5 grains that don't have gluten in them. Actually all grains have gluten, but most don't have the kind that is a problem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been on a gluten free diet for a couple of months now and feel so much better and lost some weight.
Tonight I grilled some chicken with homemade fajita seasoning, some grilled onions and peppers, and a homemade salsa made from Slippy grown tomatoes, jalapenos with garlic and cilantro. 

Cut out all breads, wheats, anything with flour etc. Even most store bought canned soups have flour so be careful. Rice is OK, meats, veggies, fruits etc. 

Its the best diet I've ever had.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I've been on a gluten free diet for a couple of months now and feel so much better and lost some weight.
> Tonight I grilled some chicken with homemade fajita seasoning, some grilled onions and peppers, and a homemade salsa made from Slippy grown tomatoes, jalapenos with garlic and cilantro.
> 
> Cut out all breads, wheats, anything with flour etc. Even most store bought canned soups have flour so be careful. Rice is OK, meats, veggies, fruits etc.
> ...


I'm with you! I have learned to read labels oh so close now! One of my favorite chili mix labels says wheat on it and I went into depression for a short time today!
Other than meeting and marrying my wife this may be the single best thing I have done and that is go Gluten free! More doctor tests to see exactly where I stand
but I have no doubt at this point this is the best I have felt in a long long time!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Cut out all breads, wheats, anything with flour etc. Even most store bought canned soups have flour so be careful. Rice is OK, meats, veggies, fruits etc.
> 
> Its the best diet I've ever had.


Wait a minute. That stuff is good. WTF is gluten and why would I want to avoid it??? The best diet you ever had? No way Jose! The above quoted post is solid evidence that the world has indeed done gone crazy. Thanks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SDF880 and Ark

My orthopedic surgeon suggested it to reduce inflammation on my knee and ankle where osteoarthritis had set it. We noticed inflammation after I ate gluten filled foods. I hated to cut out beer entirely, I had reduced beer anyway but when I cut it out 100% I immediately started feeling better.

I miss pasta and pizza but like some of the gluten free products. I've noticed I drink more water and eat less. The Gluten Free breads are real "heavy" and I don;t like them much so if I cheat and have a piece of toast with eggs, its a small 60 calorie slice of bread. 

I'm serious Ark, it works for me. 
Good thread!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> SDF880 and Ark
> 
> My orthopedic surgeon suggested it to reduce inflammation on my knee and ankle where osteoarthritis had set it. We noticed inflammation after I ate gluten filled foods. I hated to cut out beer entirely, I had reduced beer anyway but when I cut it out 100% I immediately started feeling better.
> 
> ...


Slip right now I am drinking a Gluten free beer called " O Mission" I have been trying these for over a week now and NO reaction what so ever. These are wheat based but
the gluten removed somehow? This beer tastes good and does the trick! I tried another one last week called "New Grist" and it tasted like heavy cough syrup, LOL (bad)!

I tried some gluten free bread on a recommendation called " Rudi's" and to my surprise it was good especially toasted!

A whole new world has been opened to me feeling better and exploring diet options! Hope I turn out to be just Gluten Intolerant and not Celiac's but
I'm pretty certain I have Celiac!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been GF for over a year and my life is so much better for it. I, too, was having inflammatory joint problems that was nearly crippling at times. GF has made all the difference in the world, plus helped me drop 40 pounds without even trying. I sleep better, am more alert, more energy, no afternoon slump. Now even just the tiniest bit of gluten (which sometimes happens on occasion by accident) will make me really sick (nausea, abdominal cramping) within 2 hours.

Don't think of GF diet as being restrictive. Rather, learn how to eat lots of new stuff. I eat millet, milo, buckwheat, quinoa, oats, rice for grains. I use more sweet potatoes now and find great recipes like black bean brownies when I want to bake. It's a much healthier way of eating and it sure helps me dodge the carb bullets at work when people bring in cookies, cake, bagels, and donuts.

Our last Thanksgiving and Christmas dinners have been GF, and no one knew the difference!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

For baked goods you can use Buckwheat flout - totally gluten free. Add up to a tablespoon of baking powder to help lighten the dough or batter as it bakes. This also makes great pancakes and waffles. I have had trouble grinding and using rice flour but some people use it easily. If you want bread you are going to have to settle for batter breads rather than dough breads because gluten free flour tends to be heavy so brownies, fruit and nut breads are easier to make with the gluten free flours.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You guys....Thanks.. I think the wife and I need to get on this pretty quickly. 
Doing more research...
Thanks again.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

From Mrs. Spork - Going gluten free is also helpful for those with auto immune diseases; the wheat molecule (gluten or non) closely mimics the thyroid molecule and so consuming it can ramp up the bodies attack on itself. In other autoimmune disorders beside those affecting the thyroid, wheat contributes to leaky gut and food permeates the gut lining causing the food you eat to become something that your body attacks.


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

My wife just showed me a Gluten Free recipe for Cream Cheese Pancakes on her iPad

She said there are entire pages on Pinterest dedicated just to Gluten Free and Paleo.

Go hard bro


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Black Bean Brownies - {No Flour Required!}

Here is one recipe for black bean brownies. There are other variations. Just google it.
I would suggest a book called, "Wheat Belly." It was written by a cardiologist and is sound. I personally don't like his writing style, but the info is good and he has some very good recipes in the back. One of the biggest cautions when going GF is to avoid the prepackaged GF food. Just because it doesn't have wheat doesn't mean it is good for you. It can be full of corn starch, potato starch, and other junkie stuff. If you want to bake some GF cake from a mix once in a while, fine. But don't just dive into the GF craze thinking you are eating healthy just because it says GF.

Another thing is to watch for hidden wheat. For example, pre-grated cheese always has some kind of flour to keep it from sticking together. Potato starch is fine. Wheat flour is not. I got burned with this. Another is oatmeal that is processed with machinery that also processes wheat. I got burned again. Another is eating corn chips at Mexican restaurants where the chips are fried in the same oil as wheat flour tortillas. Burned again. Or supposed GF pizza served in a place that makes regular pizza. The problem is cross contamination from all the flour flying around. Burned there, too. Food choices are not all that limited, but you have to be careful. Once you are off of wheat, you may find - like me - that you become super sensitive to the tiniest amount. I can't even eat a communion wafer without being sick within 2 hours.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I feel your pain RN,

I was bummed when I first went Gluten-Free that Bourbon Whiskey's would be off my list. So then I rationalized that only the whiskey that was designated "Rye Whiskey's" had gluten. Then I discovered that all bourbon must have the majority of their ingredients as corn but ALSO had other ingredients which are typically rye, wheat and malted barley. So I began to pray.

My latest research I discovered that all Bourbon Whiskeys were gluten-free because of the distilling process. But if you have celiac disease, its recommended that you don't consume anything with wheat. BUT...Since I don't have celiac disease and my decision to go gluten free was based on osteoarthritis, I decided to keep bourbon on my list of things to drink!

God indeed does answer prayers!

Is Bourbon Gluten-Free?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I just don't care for bourbon and that's not popular here in KY! I may need to give it a try as the gluten free beers I have been trying and like 2 so far have
in microprint on the gluten free carton "may contain gluten" what???? I hope my upcoming Celiac test comes back negative but that will just add to my confusion?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

You can be negative for celiac and still be gluten intolerant. And I don't care what a test says - I know I feel so much better when off gluten. I really do see it as a blessing. I am healthier and feel better. Sure you have to be careful to avoid hidden wheat, but it's not a hard lifestyle to adjust to. Not being able to eat all the sweets at work is not a bad thing. Much harder if one was allergic to dairy or corn. I can still have tortilla chips and salsa! Life is good.

My biggest challenge has been to find long term prep grains at a reasonable price. I won't be able to eat the buckets of wheat and barley, but I've got enough rice, beans, legumes (peas, lentils), corn, millet, milo, and buckwheat to last a good long time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This morning, Son2 who was visiting for the weekend decided to surprise us with biscuits from BoJangles Famous Chicken and Biscuits. Well, if you've never Biscuits from Bojangles, you are missing something darn good! 
http://www.bojangles.com/
Son2 knows I've been gluten free but doesn't put 2 and 2 together so he buys a bagful of chicken and steak biscuits. Of course, I shovel two steak biscuits into my former "biscuit hole" because it was early, I was hungover and they taste SO GOOD! Plus its about 9 miles away so I didn't want to hurt his feelings...

Well, 3 hours later, my surgically repaired ankle starts to swell! [email protected]#$%^&^%$!!!

I've been flushing as much bourbon and coke as I can in hopes it will flush the gluten out! Hope it works...


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> This morning, Son2 who was visiting for the weekend decided to surprise us with biscuits from BoJangles Famous Chicken and Biscuits. Well, if you've never Biscuits from Bojangles, you are missing something darn good!
> http://www.bojangles.com/
> Son2 knows I've been gluten free but doesn't put 2 and 2 together so he buys a bagful of chicken and steak biscuits. Of course, I shovel two steak biscuits into my former "biscuit hole" because it was early, I was hungover and they taste SO GOOD! Plus its about 9 miles away so I didn't want to hurt his feelings...
> 
> ...


If the b&c's don't work, just go straight bourbon, right? BTW, if you haven't tried Cumberland Cask, you should. Great sipping whiskey over ice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

darsk20 said:


> If the b&c's don't work, just go straight bourbon, right? BTW, if you haven't tried Cumberland Cask, you should. Great sipping whiskey over ice.


The coke (diet of course) is just to make Mrs Slippy think I am not a bonafide alcoholic. I'll slowly start eliminating the coke over the balance of the day. She will never know as she slowly ignores me throughout the rest of the day...

And YES...in the name of science, I will try the Cumberland Cask Tennessee Whiskey on the rocks next weekend!

Cumberland Cask


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but can't help but add to it. I was gluten free for 2+ years (was told I had Celiac Disease), then later was actually tested and found I do not have it, but "probably" gluten intolerant. Oh and add dairy (can eat cheese but no milk/ice cream). I do eat some gluten now (sometimes more than I should), but feel best when I'm off the gluten. I don't touch milk/ice cream because I'm not into pain. = )

Anyways... My fav "recipe" for GF cake is a good GF yellow cake mix, follow the directions, but add 2 or 3 mashed bananas. Ice with cream cheese frosting (or skip altogether). Even the peeps at work ate it and enjoyed it.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

dmet said:


> I know this is an old thread, but can't help but add to it. I was gluten free for 2+ years (was told I had Celiac Disease), then later was actually tested and found I do not have it, but "probably" gluten intolerant. Oh and add dairy (can eat cheese but no milk/ice cream). I do eat some gluten now (sometimes more than I should), but feel best when I'm off the gluten. I don't touch milk/ice cream because I'm not into pain. = )
> 
> Anyways... My fav "recipe" for GF cake is a good GF yellow cake mix, follow the directions, but add 2 or 3 mashed bananas. Ice with cream cheese frosting (or skip altogether). Even the peeps at work ate it and enjoyed it.


Ben and Jerrys now has a dairy free ice cream. My sister said it is the best dairy free ice cream she has every had, believe me when I say she has tried all of them.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Ben and Jerrys now has a dairy free ice cream. My sister said it is the best dairy free ice cream she has every had, believe me when I say she has tried all of them.


Wow, I may need to try that. Thanks!


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Here's something I plan to make in quantity. I plan to skip the bouillon and just call it "cream of" dry mix.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Auntie said:


> Ben and Jerrys now has a dairy free ice cream. My sister said it is the best dairy free ice cream she has every had, believe me when I say she has tried all of them.


Thanks Auntie! Somehow I missed this till now?? I still have to stay gluten free and very limited on dairy so
looking forward to trying this! : )


----------

